# Why is this happening?



## hmlove1218 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ignore the little floating bits of unmelted base, I was in a hurry to pour because I had a screaming baby at my feet.

My question is why do my colors keep floating to the top or sinking to the bottom? I had the mold divided in half because I wanted to do a swirl and as soon as I pulled the divider out, the purple sank below the pink. I've had it happen every time I've tried to use multiple colors. How can I make it not happen?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are pictures


----------



## Aponi (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmm!!! - what are you using for your divider???  And are you trying to do a two layer colour one side and natural the other??  This is strange - we use PVC tubes and put a divider down the centre then pour both colours in - once both sides are filled we quickly pull the divider out but we've never (oh touch wood!!!!) had the colours move from where we've poured them.  Perhaps you're colour heavy if there's such a thing??  What method of soapmaking do you use??  Perhaps your trace is too light??  I think we'd need a step by step of how you're trying to achieve your desired effect to be able to help you.  Whatever you do don't get frustrated - only makes thing worse.


----------



## new12soap (Mar 7, 2014)

This is in the melt & pour forum, so I am guessing that trace isn't an issue...?

My experience w MP is minimal, all I can think of is are your temperatures different? Are they the same base, just different colors? Could one be more dense than the other? I'm sorry I can't be more help, I am sure someone w more experience will be along shortly.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 7, 2014)

Its melt and pour. I'm using a paper divided right there because I was doing a quick pour on one side followed by the other. I planned room remove the paper and take a toothpick and swirl the top but as soon as I removed the paper (and I was careful to pull straight up) the purple sunk. I had them both liquid and the red was the one that was poured first


----------



## Aponi (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm sorry hmlove1218, my mind was stuck in overdrive didn't even think of M & P - and there are heaps of lovely soapers that can help you with that method but not me, I can only do CP or Room Temp - not clever enough to do lovely M & P soaps - I'm sure you'll find your answer here.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah they're the same base just different color. I melted it down in one pot and then split it up to color and poured it


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 7, 2014)

Aponi said:


> I'm sorry hmlove1218, my mind was stuck in overdrive didn't even think of M & P - and there are heaps of lovely soapers that can help you with that method but not me, I can only do CP or Room Temp - not clever enough to do lovely M & P soaps - I'm sure you'll find your answer here.



That's alright Aponi. I've been dabbling in CP and HP as well and I think CP may be easier to do all the fancy stuff in for me as well lol


----------



## gurdeep (Mar 9, 2014)

You can not do a swirl with a diverder what you do is pour one color wait skin form so it can support the next layer then pierce the layer pour second layer it will seep through get a chop stick AMD gently swirl


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was trying to do a half and half swirl. Kind of like with CP. Would it still have given me that affect to pour one layer and then pour another on top?


----------



## gurdeep (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes if you look at the bomb cosmetics website you will see what it looks like


----------

